# SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?



## drdealgood (7. Mai 2011)

*SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*

Hallo Profis,

habe die Suchfunktion bemüht und auch gegoogelt, leider aber immer nur die Aussage gefunden, dass ein Betrieb von einer SATA II Platte (300MB/s) problemlos an einem SATA III Kontroller (600MB/s) möglich ist.

Aber geht die Nummer auch umgekehrt ? Also SATA III Platte an SATA II Kontroller ?
Klar wird dann nicht die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit erreicht, die die Platte theoretisch liefern könnte, aber würde es überhaupt gehen ?

Ich möchte nun auch unsere AMD-Dose mit einer SSD ausstatten (OCZ Vertex2 120GB, OCZSSD3-2VTX120G) und brauche aber eine 1.5 TB Platte als Sicherungsplatte, nur ist halt die Festplatte meiner Wahl auf SATA III (600MB/s) ausgelegt, daher meine Frage.

Da ich nur 6 SATA II Anschlüsse an dem Mainboard (Crosshair II) habe soll die Laufwerkskonfiguration dann so aussehen:

Die 120 GB SSD als Systemplatte mit Windows 7 x64 
Die beiden WD 750 GB Black Caviar weiterhin als Raid 0 Verbund
Halt die neue WD 1.5 TB Black Caviar als Backup-Platte
und DVD-Rom sowie DVD Brenner an den restlichen beiden Anschlüssen.


----------



## Vaykir (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*

Ja geht, ob du die platte an nen Sata 3gb/s oder sata 6gb/s controller hängst ist übrigends auch egal, da festplatten gerade mal die übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von sata 3gb/s erreichen. alles andere ist nur marketing-kohle-mach-mist.


----------



## underloost (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*

natürlich kannst du auch ne SATA3 Platte ohne Probleme an einen SATA2 Port hängen. Beeinträchtigungen der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit wirst du keine feststellen. egal ob die Platte mit SATA2 oder 3 Anschluss ausgestattet ist oder nicht, schneller als die Grenze von SATA1 und SATA2 wird sie nicht sein


----------



## drdealgood (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten  dann kann ich ja loslegen


----------



## Blackmichael (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*

Hallo und geht es denn bei mir geht es nicht


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*



Blackmichael schrieb:


> Hallo und geht es denn bei mir geht es nicht


 
es MUSS gehen - wenn bei dir was nicht geht, dann entweder wegen einem Defekt, oder Du hast falsch angeschlossen oder konfiguriert. Was genau geht denn nicht? Ist es nur so, dass eine zusätzlich eingebaute PLatte bei Dir an "Arbeitsplatz" bzw. "Computer" nicht auftaucht? Du musst die neue Platte natürlich erst partitionieren, also ein oder mehrere Laufwerke aus dem Speicherplatz machen. Ab Werk ist die PLatte noch nicht unterteilt und daher auch noch nicht formatiert.

Siehe zB auch hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...82637-festplatte-nicht-angezeigt-windows.html


----------



## Blackmichael (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*

Hallo,

ich habe die Festplatte richtig angeschlossen. Ich habe auch bereits nachgeforscht warum er mir die Festplatte beim ASUS Crosshair II  nicht anzeigt.
Ich kann damit überhaup nicht arbeiten. Kann man mir hier helfen?
Muss ich denn im BIOS etwas bestimmtes umstellen?
Da es ja eine SSD Festplatte ist.

Bitte helfen...


----------



## drdealgood (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: SATA III Festplatte an SATA II Kontroller problemlos möglich ?*

Nun ja, 

eine SSD hat ja nicht wirklich viel mit einer Festplatte gemeinsam  Die Gehäuse sehen wohl ähnlich aus 

So, jetzt aber ernst 

Poste erst mal um welche SSD es sich genau handelt, vielleicht ist es ja eine, die auf den guten "alten" NForce gar nicht kann 

Ein paar Informationen zu der Hardware brauchen wir schon


----------

